# Fuel shutoff solenoid caught on tape



## Hamiltonville Farm (Jan 14, 2019)

Here's where I catch me running a stick into my engine






Sent from my SM-N960U using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I've sure had my share of sticks out inh the woods catching things. I actually had one catch one of my quick connects and unhook it.


----------



## Hamiltonville Farm (Jan 14, 2019)

Hoodoo Valley said:


> I've sure had my share of sticks out inh the woods catching things. I actually had one catch one of my quick connects and unhook it.


Me too. Im just glad it was only a $40 fix.  

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------

